# Predictions for vaping in 2019



## Chukin'Vape (19/12/18)

Hi All, so following the on point predictions that was made in the 2018 thread - it kind of sparked on a trend for the next round of predictions. 

Here is the 2017 thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/predictions-for-vaping-in-2017.t33337/

Here is the 2018 thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/predictions-for-vaping-in-2018.t44195/

Lets hear what the world of vaping will turn into next year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (19/12/18)

We'll be arrested for vaping in public. 

NEXT VAPE MEET: XXX PRISON

THIS WILL BE THE VAPE MEET OF THE CENTURY!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/12/18)

Regulation will hit South Africa
The oneshot market will grow 
DIY will become way more favorable with the Oneshots gaining popularity
Bad news will hit the mainstream for Nic Salts

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/18)

1. In 2019 we will get the perfect MTL tank.

2.Many more awesome Cape Town Vape meetups.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/12/18)

1. Lots of more new juice flavours, with some winners, but much less so than in 2018.
2. Regulations will still be under review and no new real defining decisions
3. For DIY'ers, new flavour houses to enter the market but much less new flavours from existing or new
4. Pod systems with different coil configurations, i.e. not just 8W (per example) anymore but 8W, 11W and 14W available for the same pod system.
5. 18650 devices will still rule the market, but mods which offer better battery life by utilising the battery capacity better will be introduced

Let's see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/18)

1. Oneshots will be the way to do in DIY.
2. Regulations with regards to vaping will still be in discussion phase, with no concreteproof regarding the good or bad or an implementation date.
3. Improvements on rda’s and rta’s Will improve marginally. 
4. Big batteries are going to rule the new release market.
5. Fastech will still not realize that we have been shipping never mind what there site says by having a Zimbabwe addressed to choose and then to choose the SA one before payment. (As originally figured out by @Vino1718 )
6. I’ll find my golden Spot in vaping, and the perfect setup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> 5. Fastech will still not realize that we have been shipping never mind what there site says by having a Zimbabwe addressed to choose and then to choose the SA one before payment.


Wait what?!?! lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/12/18)

I predict 
The Vaping Bogan will get another tattoo
The Vaping bru will do 10 Instagram reviews
Biohazard will join under an alias
China towns will sell more juice and devices than the whole SA vaping industry combined
Vapeking will still have their same up to 60% discount and it will again be their Black friday special
Im going to make a ss mesh coil for any rda/rta and will make a million Zim dollars
Average price for a Reo will be R500
I will still be of cigarettes and have stopped vaping
I will get banned

Regards
Vaper van Rensburg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (19/12/18)

Billet box will release their new long awaited mod. And 99.98% of vapers wont be able to afford it.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> 5. Fastech will still not realize that we have been shipping never mind what there site says by having a Zimbabwe addressed to choose and then to choose the SA one before payment.



So you just use a zim address and change it right before payment and they ship all the "prohibited" good stuff???

I see some more FT orders in my future!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (20/12/18)

1. Disposable tanks will become more popular in the commercial tank market by a long shot.
2. Vape Devices especially low cost starter kits will become even more affordable
3. Local vape juice manufacturers will have to lower costs as International juices are doing so aggressively
4. Further decrease in popularity of mechanical devices
5. Vaporesso will create a regulated device that will destory the voopoo drag's popularity.
6. Nicotine salt devices will loose popularity
7. Big innovations in squonk devices and we will see a rise in popularity for them with enthusiasts
8. Smok products will start to loose further popularity 
9. MTL RTA's will grow in popularity for high nicotine non-salt juices

That's all I can think of.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (20/12/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> So you just use a zim address and change it right before payment and they ship all the "prohibited" good stuff???
> 
> I see some more FT orders in my future!


That’s the trick. Set up your address, setup same address with Zim, do your order and just before selecting payment change to SA address, continue and done. Got 2on the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> That’s the trick. Set up your address, setup same address with Zim, do your order and just before selecting payment change to SA address, continue and done. Got 2on the way.


You sir are a legend! Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (20/12/18)

Regulation is likely to be a biggie, both here and in the US. Gottlieb's rumblings might turn into online or flavour bans across the pond. I assume our DoH will get the regs finalised in 2019. I don't know what those will entail but I'll predict that everybody will announce the apocalypse when it is released. Then six months later, we'll all have adapted and life goes on unchanged. People will accept the regs or will find ways to skirt them. Pretty much like Gauteng toll roads or Eskom load shedding, come to think of it. It changes our lives but it's not the apocalypse.

I predict there will be more movement in nicotine development. By year end, we'll have the choice of traditional nic, nic salts and something else. Although what that something else will be is anybody's guess. I'm guessing it might be a middle ground that is higher potency/less throat hit than traditional nic but can also be vaped safely at higher wattages than nic salts?

There will be more movement towards closed systems and less interoperability between different brands. It's the capitalist way. Every tech company tries to lock you into their ecosystem (Apple, Microsoft, Samsung, Nintendo, etc). Until now, it's really only been JUUL and the nascent pod market in vaping. But it's a trend that will increase.

The one-shot market will continue to grow but it will be a case of the rich getting richer and the poor dropping out. So there will be some market rationalisation even if overall sales increase. This, too, is the capitalist way.

There will be more lawsuits against vaping manufacturers. But only the big ones who can afford payouts. Again - capitalism. We'll also see the first use of the term "big vaping" by the media. JUUL are already getting into that zone.

I might finally get around to dropping a recipe. No promises but you never know, it could happen.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/18)

Gizmo said:


> 1. Disposable tanks will become more popular in the commercial tank market by a long shot.
> 2. Vape Devices especially low cost starter kits will become even more affordable
> 3. Local vape juice manufacturers will have to lower costs as International juices are doing so aggressively
> 4. Further decrease in popularity of mechanical devices
> ...



Very interesting @Gizmo - thanks

I like number 9!!!!
Music to my ears

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/18)

RichJB said:


> Regulation is likely to be a biggie, both here and in the US. Gottlieb's rumblings might turn into online or flavour bans across the pond. I assume our DoH will get the regs finalised in 2019. I don't know what those will entail but I'll predict that everybody will announce the apocalypse when it is released. Then six months later, we'll all have adapted and life goes on unchanged. People will accept the regs or will find ways to skirt them. Pretty much like Gauteng toll roads or Eskom load shedding, come to think of it. It changes our lives but it's not the apocalypse.
> 
> I predict there will be more movement in nicotine development. By year end, we'll have the choice of traditional nic, nic salts and something else. Although what that something else will be is anybody's guess. I'm guessing it might be a middle ground that is higher potency/less throat hit than traditional nic but can also be vaped safely at higher wattages than nic salts?
> 
> ...



Waiting for your recipe @RichJB !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/12/18)

*2015*



*2018



I predict Oscars will have even smaller portions in 2019*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (21/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> *2015*
> View attachment 154234
> 
> 
> ...


The tab lost weight.
The chips got fat too.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape (31/12/18)

Bump up the jam, bump it up - why your feet are stomping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/18)

I still want a squonk mod which includes a simple cell phone, torch and power bank.

I know that the phone will never be made because almost everyone can't survive (literally) without a big screen smartphone.

Not exactly thread related but my prediction for 2019 is that the first smartphone graft (onto hand) will be performed. It will prove to be wildly popular.

I also predict that in 2019 someone who is being knighted by "The Queen" will interrupt the process to check his e-mail.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (31/12/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/18)

And I thought that I was the pessimistic one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vino1718 (31/12/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> You sir are a legend! Thank you



What does that make me seeing that I'm the OG poster. @Room Fogger I felt a bit jelly 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-cant-ship-to-sa-as-e-cigs-are-banned.t44189/page-5#post-620551


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/18)

Vino1718 said:


> What does that make me seeing that I'm the OG poster. @Room Fogger I felt a bit jelly
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-cant-ship-to-sa-as-e-cigs-are-banned.t44189/page-5#post-620551


All thanks must go to you @Vino1718 as you figured it out. I could not find your original post to link to, and it was my prediction for next year, not meant to cut you out of the picture. Going to update my post.


----------



## Vino1718 (31/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> All thanks must go to you @Vino1718 as you figured it out. I could not find your original post to link to, and it was my prediction for next year, not meant to cut you out of the picture. Going to update my post.



No stress, No biggy bud. Love you long time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/18)

Vino1718 said:


> No stress, No biggy bud. Love you long time


Same this side meneer, when are we seeing another juice on the one shot list from you.


----------



## Vino1718 (31/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Same this side meneer, when are we seeing another juice on the one shot list from you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/19)

Very interesting post made by @BigGuy recently on behalf of VPA in their subforum.

It has predictions for 2019 from scientists, Industry Leaders, Advocates and more

Here's the link to his post
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/interesti...t-it-has-on-society.t54088/page-2#post-748998


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/12/19)

So lets have a look at those predictions for 2019


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/12/19)

RichJB said:


> Regulation is likely to be a biggie, both here and in the US. Gottlieb's rumblings might turn into online or flavour bans across the pond. I assume our DoH will get the regs finalised in 2019. I don't know what those will entail but I'll predict that everybody will announce the apocalypse when it is released. Then six months later, we'll all have adapted and life goes on unchanged. People will accept the regs or will find ways to skirt them. Pretty much like Gauteng toll roads or Eskom load shedding, come to think of it. It changes our lives but it's not the apocalypse.
> 
> I predict there will be more movement in nicotine development. By year end, we'll have the choice of traditional nic, nic salts and something else. Although what that something else will be is anybody's guess. I'm guessing it might be a middle ground that is higher potency/less throat hit than traditional nic but can also be vaped safely at higher wattages than nic salts?
> 
> ...



I think @RichJB won 2019. You are pretty much spot on

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (11/12/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I think @RichJB won 2019. You are pretty much spot on



He's got less than 3 weeks left for that last one. I know he got close at one stage.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/12/19)

Adephi said:


> He's got less than 3 weeks left for that last one. I know he got close at one stage.



@RichJB was involved in the comp against the aussies - so technically he has some stuff out this year.... progress...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (11/12/19)

Baby steps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/12/19)

A new Reload DL RTA. *fingers crossed emoji*


----------

